# National: "No Net Loss" Legislation Introduced



## sparkyflint (Dec 12, 2006)

It would be great if we could get this passed. It's nice to see someone trying to protect our access to public lands. I'm not sure it will pass in the current political climate, but I'll do whatever I can to help.


----------



## ban_t (Dec 27, 2005)

I really hop[e this pass's under the Anti's radar since they are trying too close anything that has too with hunting. I think we will see some fight it but it looks good for now.


----------

